# Little Yoyo



## Boofy (Aug 18, 2015)

I went to the pet store recently to take a cursory look at the baby rabbits and my eyes happened upon a little butterscotch angel, rubbing his head against any rabbit in the vicinity. Little critter looked so loving! I hadn't planned on getting another baby fluff so soon but watching him there, I had to take him home with me. I was rather lucky because a little girl came in seconds after I'd pointed him out to staff and declared loudly that she just had to have the yellow one, hah. This is Yossarian, 11 weeks old and second of his name, or Yoyo to his friends. ^^;







He's lying on my lap in this picture, cuddled up under his favourite blanket and falling asleep. Little guy is never happy unless he's being hugged, bless him. I told the vet about it when she remarked on how easy he'd been to handle and she couldn't believe how affectionate he was! She's given him a clean bill of health anyway and hopefully we will be friends for a very long time. I was crushed when I found out about Titan's little heart. Me and Yoyo are gonna eat enough carrots for ten rabbits in his memory. ^^;

Proud Mummy, here.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 18, 2015)

He's adorable Boofs!


----------



## Boofy (Aug 18, 2015)

You should see him when I stop stroking him, Ams! Demanding little bugger tugs my clothes to get my attention, hehe. :3


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 18, 2015)

Cute! Unfortunately most of the rabbits I've known thought people were large, annoying carrots and would sooner take a chunk out of your hand than let you pet them.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah some can be really unfriendly! You definitely have to watch them for a good hour with the other buns before you try to decide. A good pet store will have somebody handling them every day to make sure that they're hand tamed for their future, and most likely very young, owners. He is so clingy now I may well have to get him a friend when I start university. I don't want him on his own all the time ^^;


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 18, 2015)

My cats are like that.  One of them will cry if she can't see a person in the same room as her.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 18, 2015)

Cutie! But I've read rabbits actually don't like carrots... Go figure.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 18, 2015)

The ones I've kept do seem to like 'em but you aren't supposed to give 'em many. They don't really eat root vegetables in the wild. There's too much sugar in them and they'll get all pudgy :3

He's just a baby so I mostly give him young rabbit nuggets right now. Higher in protein for a healthy binkying bun :3 

He eats his own weight in Timothy hay daily too!


----------



## Schrody (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, you have more experience than me, so I'm sure you know what you're doing


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 18, 2015)

He's a gorgeous rabbit. Congrats! Yossarian is also a wonderful name.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 18, 2015)

danielstj said:


> He's a gorgeous rabbit. Congrats! Yossarian is also a wonderful name.



Ah thank you! ^^;

I named him after the Yossarian in Catch 22, heh. It's one of my favourite books and I was re-reading it recently when the Yoyo chapter came up. It just felt right. My last rabbit was named after the Titan graphics card. ><


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 19, 2015)

:cry: So jealous.

We're not allowed to keep cute little foofywiggles like this as pets.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 19, 2015)

Aw, Pops! No fluffs at all? N'awww. -pat-

You will have to be Yoyo's Godfurther... He DOES need a shiny new hutch ;D


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 19, 2015)

We can have dogs and cats but there's no bunnies allowed in my state because they're classified as pests 

BUT THEY'RE SO FLUFFY

[video=youtube;1SI6rhotAkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SI6rhotAkE[/video]


----------



## Boofy (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh lordy. I would write a buttload of angry letters to the folk who set _that_ in motion. That being said, they would probably look at your letters with as much feeling as they did the bill that named fluffs as pests in the first place. For shame, whoever you are. </3

BUT as Lee said, balance of nature and all that jazz... ONE rabbit couldn't hurt though... right? -Plays out Godzilla scenario in head-


----------



## LeeC (Aug 19, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> We can have dogs and cats but there's no bunnies allowed in my state because they're classified as pests


I've read a number of natural sciences pieces about how cats in Australia are responsible for habitat degradation in decimating small species that help maintain native flora. In one case they erected a cat proof fence around a large expanse on native grassland. Like the introduction of rabbits there, just another way we're affecting the evolutionary life continuum. 

Of course I've also read about your Australian paralysis tick (Ixodes holocyclus) and other unique life forms that are part of Nature's balancing act down under ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 20, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> :cry: So jealous.
> 
> We're not allowed to keep cute little foofywiggles like this as pets.



You know, rats are considered pests here, but people still have them as pets believe it or not. There has to be a way around it in Australia.


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 20, 2015)

Well sure, you just don't tell anyone you're keeping a rabbit as a pet.

It's just that you'd have to catch and domesticate one yourself. There's probably the odd person who breeds them illegally if you know how to find them.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 20, 2015)

I love this idea of a rabbit black market over there... Shady men in big coats exchanging wads of money for a little, quivering ball of fur in some dark alley. Hah! ^^


----------



## Schrody (Aug 20, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> We can have dogs and cats but there's no bunnies allowed in my state because they're classified as pests
> 
> BUT THEY'RE SO FLUFFY



And I thought my country is f up :mrgreen:


----------

